# IBS symptoms every 3 months? Anyone else?



## SHAE1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi

In early January this year i was experiencing chronic abdominal pain, bloating and constipation. This pain came just before my menstrual cycle and lasted just over a week. During this time i had various tests including a urea breath test (negative), ultrasound of my ovaries (negative) and various blood tests (negative). By the time that my results had come back my pain was gone so i did not pursue further but the doctor had in mind that it could be IBS.

In about March this year, just before my menstrual cycle again, the pain was back again but not as severe as the first time. Back to the doctors i went to conduct further tests. Doctor was still of the opinion that it may be IBS. Further blood tests were conducted for coeliac, allergies and others. All came back negative.

Now it is July and the same symptoms are back again although this time just after my menstrual cycle!!! Many hot baths, hot water bottles and sleepless nights and i was so unsure as to what to do and i need help. This pain has only lasted just over a week each time.

*Is there anyone else out there that only gets these symptoms every few months?*

Thanks in advance!

Shae.


----------

